# Solved: Belkin Router/Cannot connect to http://192.168.0.1/



## MayaElizabeth (May 5, 2009)

I have looked at tons of forums where they have not been able to access http://192.168.0.1/. Most of them have been solved but following what they did hasn't worked for me. My mother was on http://192.168.0.1/ and she set up some sort of security on our router (which is Belkin by the way Belkin_N_Wireless_209CAD). Since she changed it we haven't been able to connect to the internet through our router. When we try to connect this is what shows up.










(By the way, I'm only fourteen so I am QUITE confused by even the things I'm trying to do. But I'm the only one in this household who knows _anything _about computers)

I tried *S*tart -> *R*un -> *CMD* and typing in *ipconfig /all.* I was looking at another forum where someone posted what they got back. My results looked nothing like that. I cannot even tell what my IP adress is through that sequence of events.

Right now I'm on here because I am manually connected to the router through a wire. That's the only way that I can connect. I'm not sure what to do. So if you can help me, well... Please do!

(This is what comes up when I type in ipconfig /all)
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Annamarie>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Annamarie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.invalid

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-D9-35-23-40
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controlle
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-AC-26-49
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c76:bb0c:6aa4:433e%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 05, 2009 5:31:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, June 12, 2145 12:47:03 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 201333795
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-0E-AE-C0-4D-00-1C-23-AC-26-49
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.254.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:8ac:28b7:3f57:1fc(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8ac:28b7:3f57:1fc%8(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Welcome to TSG
First thing I would do is reset the router to it's default configuration.Usually holding the reset button down for at least 15-30 seconds.
This will reset all settings,including the userid/password.


----------



## MayaElizabeth (May 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for replying so quickly! 

Like I said before, I'm the only one with any sense in this house. I thought that my mom had already tried to reset it (because she told me she did) so I have spent the last hour or two trying to find another solution. Which brought me here. Apparently she just didn't bother holding it down at all, she told me she did, but I just made her do it again and it worked!

Thanks! You're a lifesaver! Haha.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Glad we could help


----------

